# Everybody - meet Floyd, Floyd this is everybody



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Been a year or so sinced posting.. been busy with life, but here is Floyd so far...

Latex and paper towel mache. head for zombie that'll be animated with shiatsu massager


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Floyd. 
Looking good.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe that I've looked like Floyd after a few too many...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ol' Floyd certainly looks happy for a guy in his condition... I just love a good sport.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey floyd nice to meet ya..
get that grin off your face

whats he gonna do after you animate him?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

floyd, it appears that you have_issues..._ welcome aboard.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

he'll move about via shiatsu massager, head and shoulders so he'll sorta lurch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are one creepy cool dude, Floyd.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice to meet Floyd. So are you forming up a body with chicken wire or exactly how are you going to use the massager. Just Floyd's head waving around? Is he going outside? In a grave or bushes> Yes, I ask alot of questions. Sorry.
He looks creepy tho. Will scare some people waving about.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

freakywoman said:


> Nice to meet Floyd. So are you forming up a body with chicken wire or exactly how are you going to use the massager. Just Floyd's head waving around? Is he going outside? In a grave or bushes> Yes, I ask alot of questions. Sorry.
> He looks creepy tho. Will scare some people waving about.


yes outside unless it is raining hard, he'll be in the grave yard

PVC frame - shiatsu massager is about mid torso, only using one massager "nub" pvc up to T then up to head, sides will be arms. 
Pants zip tie to massager handles.

I need to get more pics and video up here


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

ok some fresh pics

Frame set up









massager and "neck assembly"









gimme some arms









hitch up dem drawers









nice close up









wouldn't you know it as soon as I was up loading the video the camera died? as soon as I have some juice I'll post video

He still needs some touchup - to gross up the skin tones on hand and arm/stup and of course the stand need painting but these are minor details...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good. You should scare alot of tots with this guy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey floyd looking good!

nice zombie! I like it alot!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks cool. Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

*floyd video*

Floyd 2008 :: MOV00979.flv video by daveo1101 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid75.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/daveo1101/Floyd%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i294/daveo1101/Floyd%202008/MOV00979


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Another great use for the shiatsu massager. These things are starting to get as popular as the wiper motors. I wonder what other household appliance is next on the to be hacked list. I was eying the hand mixer the other day. LOL


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah... party on Floyd!! Looks like he's groovin' to the tunes. 

Now all you have to do is match up the paint job on his arms to his face and he's ready to rock & roll!

Such a simple setup but so effective. Love it!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Another great use for the shiatsu massager. These things are starting to get as popular as the wiper motors. I wonder what other household appliance is next on the to be hacked list. I was eying the hand mixer the other day. LOL


Funny you should say that ... I picked up an Ice cream maker frm the thrift store for 5 bucks...... low speed, high torque motor. I see witches for next year :jol:

Also eyeing the malfunctioning shredder at the office, I don't care if it woulds turn off. I just want the damn motor


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Floyd looks awesome.. He can almost groove to the thriller ..lol


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Innovative design, I never would have thought to use the massager like that. Fantastic movement!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

you've got "too much,time on your hands!"
rock on, Floyd! welcome to the family. thats such a cool lurching motion!


----------

